# Results from tonights Brightwell auction?



## CleverHorses (20 August 2011)

Just wonder if anyone had any of the results from tonights auction at Addington?


----------



## CleverHorses (21 August 2011)

Should have put the auction of the dressage and show jumpers.


----------



## mellissa (21 August 2011)

I would like to know too!!!


----------



## ttt (21 August 2011)

Any particular horses?


----------



## mellissa (21 August 2011)

The van de bisschop (sp!) mare?


----------



## CleverHorses (21 August 2011)

The Izina Vd Kanaalweg (47), Dalva (56), domaino (72) wld love to know how much any of these mares went for.


----------



## mellissa (21 August 2011)

Which was by erco vant roofsakker


----------



## ttt (21 August 2011)

Mellissa,

The Van Den Bisschop sold for £10k.


----------



## ttt (21 August 2011)

The Izina Vd Kanaalweg (47) - he sold for £15k
Dalva (56), - £9k
domaino (72) - £8k - very big, very powerful horse.


----------



## CleverHorses (21 August 2011)

Thanks ttt, 
I thought (72) was lovely watched her jump on Fri. 
I hought she'd sell for a bit more then that.


----------



## ttt (21 August 2011)

Same. I was surprised how little she fetched when watching her jump. She looked better on Friday though as she jumped better and didn't look as strong on the ground whereas on Saturday she looked a handful on the ground. Does that make sense? Did you buy anything?


----------



## ttt (21 August 2011)

ttt said:



			Mellissa,

The Van Den Bisschop sold for £10k.
		
Click to expand...

and she was superb, incredible loose jumping both nights.


----------



## parkside (21 August 2011)

I wanted 64 - Quidam De Revel x Darco mare - does anyone know what she made? She was so good behind


----------



## ttt (21 August 2011)

We missed her going through (ciggie break) but saw her on Friday night and she had one of the best back ends I have seen going over a jump. Would be interested to know what she went through at.


----------



## CleverHorses (21 August 2011)

I personally didnt buy anything, but a stud I know brought 2 foals and number (72)! I went up fri night and watched them lose jump and the foals being sold but didn't have time to get up there last night. 


Did you buy anything ttt?


----------



## ttt (21 August 2011)

No, was itching to bid on one but hubby wouldn't let me! Not saying which one as have a few people looking in Holland for another at the moment so hope to get one in the next few months. The other one I liked was the little grey mare third from last, she was a super little mare but her xrays were horrendous.


----------



## JosieB (21 August 2011)

We got a nice gelding for dressage (50), first time I have been and have to say suprised how cheaply some went for.


----------



## ttt (21 August 2011)

JosieB said:



			We got a nice gelding for dressage (50), first time I have been and have to say suprised how cheaply some went for.
		
Click to expand...

Your one might be nice but your budget was bigger than mine! 

Enjoy!


----------



## JosieB (21 August 2011)

Much more and we would have had to let him go. I think next time I go I will take OH's cheque book and not him lol.


----------



## CleverHorses (21 August 2011)

(50) is lovely, looks like he's going to be very smart!


----------



## ttt (21 August 2011)

JosieB said:



			Much more and we would have had to let him go. I think next time I go I will take OH's cheque book and not him lol.
		
Click to expand...

That was my problem, the other half came along! I was going to tell him that I sneezed and the auctioneer took it as a bid but couldn't get away with it with him sat next to me!

but if I can sell my big girl by 1st December...............any-one want a 4yo 16.2 Heartbreaker mare???


----------



## Waterborn (21 August 2011)

Heard the grey mare xrays bad, did she sell ttt ?


----------



## ttt (21 August 2011)

Waterborn said:



			Heard the grey mare xrays bad, did she sell ttt ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes she did, she went for 9K!  
We stopped in at the first services on the way home and met the buyers! They were really nice people. I didn't mention the xrays! What did you think of the Kjantes? Wasnt she amazing?


----------



## mellissa (21 August 2011)

Thanks ttt, I liked the bisschop mare.  Damline very apparent by the look of the mare. Brightwells got a bit confused when writing up the breeding info though! X


----------



## Waterborn (22 August 2011)

Wow ttt, surprising!  I didn't go, don't trust my urges, will go next year. My daughter went with a friend, bought 83.


----------



## parkside (22 August 2011)

parkside said:



			I wanted 64 - Quidam De Revel x Darco mare - does anyone know what she made? She was so good behind 

Click to expand...

Quote=TTT We missed her going through (ciggie break) but saw her on Friday night and she had one of the best back ends I have seen going over a jump. Would be interested to know what she went through at. 

She made 20K ...not surprised at all....just got to nail those 6 nos in future! Alternatively marry a frail octogenarian and vaseline the stairs!


----------



## ttt (22 August 2011)

mellissa said:



			Thanks ttt, I liked the bisschop mare.  Damline very apparent by the look of the mare. Brightwells got a bit confused when writing up the breeding info though! X
		
Click to expand...

I have a 16.2 Dulf van Den Bisshop (Heartbreaker) mare if you are looking for a big showjumper? She is a lovely girl but just too big for us. I will upload a piccie in my albums. She is incredible loosejumping but only just under saddle.


----------



## ttt (22 August 2011)

parkside said:



			Quote=TTT We missed her going through (ciggie break) but saw her on Friday night and she had one of the best back ends I have seen going over a jump. Would be interested to know what she went through at. 

She made 20K ...not surprised at all....just got to nail those 6 nos in future! Alternatively_ marry a frail octogenarian and vaseline the stairs_!
		
Click to expand...

Love it!


----------



## watertray53 (22 August 2011)

She made 20K ...not surprised at all....just got to nail those 6 nos in future! Alternatively marry a frail octogenarian and vaseline the stairs!

This made me chuckle ! )


----------



## mellissa (22 August 2011)

Your mare sounds lovely ttt but having one huge old showjumper, a yearling and another foal on the way, I am not in the Market to be buying now!  I take an interest in joris de brabander stud and therefore bisschop as I try to copy what they breed.

Alot of very good stock is coming through from those studs.


----------



## DuckToller (23 August 2011)

So for those of you that go, would you recommend this as a way of buying a good youngster?  

I have nearly gone to the November auctions at Addington but never quite made it, both times my friend dropped out and am terrified I would buy something totally unsuited on my own, or that all the prices are way over my budget.

So any advice for buying at auction please?


----------



## BBH (23 August 2011)

Llewelyn said:



			So for those of you that go, would you recommend this as a way of buying a good youngster?  

I have nearly gone to the November auctions at Addington but never quite made it, both times my friend dropped out and am terrified I would buy something totally unsuited on my own, or that all the prices are way over my budget.

So any advice for buying at auction please?
		
Click to expand...


I would visit a few auctions first to get the lie of the land so to speak and see how they work. Its easy to get swept up in the atmosphere and excitement and you need to work out what you want to pay and stick to it.

I would buy a nice youngster but personally wouldn't buy anything under saddle, i've heard horror stories of Xrays being swapped, sellers associates up bidding etc etc and a lot of the under saddles are IMO over produced for the auction ring. 

Quality varies as to be expected but its a good evening out if nothing else.


----------



## ttt (23 August 2011)

Waterborn said:



			Wow ttt, surprising!  I didn't go, don't trust my urges, will go next year. My daughter went with a friend, bought 83.
		
Click to expand...

83 was very nice, she had a lovely jump and a lovely attitude both in and out of the stable. Look forward to hearing how she goes over the next few years?


----------



## ttt (23 August 2011)

Llewelyn said:



			So for those of you that go, would you recommend this as a way of buying a good youngster?  

I have nearly gone to the November auctions at Addington but never quite made it, both times my friend dropped out and am terrified I would buy something totally unsuited on my own, or that all the prices are way over my budget.

So any advice for buying at auction please?
		
Click to expand...

Same as BBH really. Be prepared. I went to look at one, saw half a dozen that I liked. Went to see the xrays and scrapped half of them! Don't bid on ANYTHING unless you have looked at the xrays and the vettings. Be prepared to work with what you have bought rather than expect a certain type that you have had the chance to get to get to know better if you have bought privately. Hope that makes sense?


----------



## CleverHorses (23 August 2011)

Does anyone know if there was a photographer at the auction?


----------



## horseygin (24 August 2011)

I bought lots 64 (£20k) and 76 for a friend abroad... its a lot less scary when its not your money!I am thrilled with them and felt confident as my last purchase there went on really well and was exactly as expected.X rays are contentious as any vet will tell you, dont really take too much notice unless feet look bad or movement/ jump are affected.


----------



## ttt (24 August 2011)

horseygin said:



			I bought lots 64 (£20k) and 76 for a friend abroad... its a lot less scary when its not your money!I am thrilled with them and felt confident as my last purchase there went on really well and was exactly as expected.X rays are contentious as any vet will tell you, dont really take too much notice unless feet look bad or movement/ jump are affected.
		
Click to expand...

64 was REALLY nice. I can't really remember much about 76 but know what it sold for so I must have missed something that a lot of others saw! How brave were you spending that much!  
I agree about xrays being contentious but the super little grey mare had Grade 3 xrays and floating bone fragments, I believe she went for too much money for those sort of xrays. I was surprised at how many foreigners were there though considering most of the horses came from abroad?


----------



## horseygin (24 August 2011)

Bowie jumped under saddle in the 5 yo championship class earlier on... if you saw him you would understand why I was brave!You can see his photos taken by the photographer. i wasnt keen on the little grey mare so didnt see her xrays but grade 3 would have stopped me anyway, although some had grade 2-3 and still sold well.I wasnt aware of many foreigners there but I had my 2 kids with me to keep me busy.


----------



## dots83 (25 August 2011)

Hi, we are the breeders of Bowie! We are real glad he was sold so well and hopefully you will have great joy of him like I did. We were reserve Champion of the 4 year old in Holland and I really loved him!
I'm just started to train his younger brother and he is real nice also. 

Can you please tell me where Bowie will go??? Thank you so much!
Here a picture of me during a show with him


----------



## ttt (25 August 2011)

dots83, congratulations on breeding him. He was very popular at the auction and prospective buyers just kept bidding, he was the highest priced horse at the auction. I was looking for a small horse (16hh ish) so didn't pay as much attention to him as some of the others. Horseygin will probably contact you to let you know where he went as she bought him.


----------



## mellissa (25 August 2011)

I have looked at the prices today and wondered why the for pleasure one was so cheap?


----------



## ttt (25 August 2011)

He seemed nice but he was the first one through the ring, there wasn't much interest in the first two. He went to £4k in the ring and was not sold so obviously sold afterwards.


----------



## dots83 (25 August 2011)

ttt said:



			dots83, congratulations on breeding him. He was very popular at the auction and prospective buyers just kept bidding, he was the highest priced horse at the auction. I was looking for a small horse (16hh ish) so didn't pay as much attention to him as some of the others. Horseygin will probably contact you to let you know where he went as she bought him.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Thank you very much. So nice to hear. How high in cm is 166HH?? In Holland we only measure in cm


----------



## ttt (25 August 2011)

16 hands is approx 163cms or thereabouts!


----------



## 1t34 (25 August 2011)

Does anyone know where Dat Jungske went - Tjungske - Voltaire - Karandasj?

Many thanks


----------



## ttt (26 August 2011)

1t34 said:



			Does anyone know where Dat Jungske went - Tjungske - Voltaire - Karandasj?

Many thanks
		
Click to expand...

He was the last one to go through and many buyers had gone by then as it was after 11.30pm. If you contact Brightwells they may be able to pass on a message to the buyers for you?


----------



## horseygin (27 August 2011)

Dots83 I have sent you a PM.


----------

